# Taking Masteron...Questions About Hair Loss???



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

hey everybody, i wanna do a cycle of masteron but have been reading up on it. i personally have a receding hair line and wanna keep what hair i have left. should i stay away from masteron or does anyone know what would be an effective but non-hair loss dosage?
and any recommendations on what to stack masteron on with, or just leave it alone?
i was thinking of a masteron/cypionate stack...

thanks for any info


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

What are your stats and cycle history?


No one can tell you for sure about the hair loss. I have a receding hairline as well and just ran mast prop for 10 weeks without any rapid/noticable loss.  But everyone is different.

As for stacks.... I'm finishing this now....Test prop 150mg ed, Mast prop 50mg ed, and Tren ace 50mg ed. It is one badass combo. I also threw in 50mg of oral Winny ed for the last 4 weeks of the cycle.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 14, 2011)

If your hair is already receding its going to go either way. Some people can take just about anything and not have any hair loss genetics have a lot to do with it. It may speed up the process a little though.


----------



## dub (Aug 14, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> hey everybody, i wanna do a cycle of masteron but have been reading up on it. i personally have a receding hair line and wanna keep what hair i have left. should i stay away from masteron or does anyone know what would be an effective but non-hair loss dosage?
> and any recommendations on what to stack masteron on with, or just leave it alone?
> i was thinking of a masteron/cypionate stack...
> 
> thanks for any info


 
Run a test prop & masteron cycle. I'd run them at 100mg ed each product. Cant say much abouthair loss. I didnt loose any hair and I run mast all the time. Remember we all react differently to AAS.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> What are your stats and cycle history?
> 
> 
> No one can tell you for sure about the hair loss. I have a receding hairline as well and just ran mast prop for 10 weeks without any rapid/noticable loss.  But everyone is different.
> ...



This is my first cycle ever. And I have access to winny and test cyp...


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

As for stats, I lost 120 pounds, workout regular, used to be all about cardio, but I've been lifting as well. I have muscle but have skin to fill in. It's either a mass cycle and fill that in or a cut cycle and hopefully I get lean hard muscle through the skin. I've been reading up on mast and cyp and have learned they can be used for both bulk and cutting, not heavy bulk like dbol, but a lean bulk if that makes sense...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

You'll be good to just run the test brother... and if you want you can throw the winny in the last 4-6 if you want.

With this being your first cycle, you will see killer results from a test only cycle.  After you get that under your belt start trying new compounds with test.  That way you will know how your body responds to each compound weather it be good or bad (and Identify what's causing the unwanted sides).

Just my two cents... I know some people get there mind set on throwing all kinds of shit in and don't really care what others have to say.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You'll be good to just run the test brother... and if you want you can throw the winny in the last 4-6 if you want.
> 
> With this being your first cycle, you will see killer results from a test only cycle.  After you get that under your belt start trying new compounds with test.  That way you will know how your body responds to each compound weather it be good or bad (and Identify what's causing the unwanted sides).
> 
> Just my two cents... I know some people get there mind set on throwing all kinds of shit in and don't really care what others have to say.



no i do care thats why im asking around. id rather take less right now, dont wanna do like some crazy overload cycle. since i have masteron and cypionate, which should i do first? i read cyp has a very small amount of water retention and would be good for a little bulk...

right now im 190 lbs and about 5'10. my electronic BMI says its like 22% but i think thats way wrong. like i said i lost A LOT of weight! i run 2 miles in 14 minutes and my resting heart rate is 56-60. im in shape, just not filled in YET 

another question...
whats an AI and whats "nolva"?
i think cyp turns into estrogen so i gotta get something for that.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> if you want you can throw the winny in the last 4-6 if you want.


  What is the purpose of throwing in winny for the last 4-6?  This is the second time I have seen a recommendation like this today, so it has me curious.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> no i do care thats why im asking around. id rather take less right now, dont wanna do like some crazy overload cycle. since i have masteron and cypionate, which should i do first? i read cyp has a very small amount of water retention and would be good for a little bulk...
> 
> right now im 190 lbs and about 5'10. my electronic BMI says its like 22% but i think thats way wrong. like i said i lost A LOT of weight! i run 2 miles in 14 minutes and my resting heart rate is 56-60. im in shape, just not filled in YET
> 
> ...


 
I would hold on to the Mast and just run the test man... if you have enough for 500mg per week I'd start around there.

AI's are aromatase inhibitors they keep the testosterone from converting to estrogen which is where a lot of your sides would come from. Inhibiting estrogen= optimum testostorone levels

They'll help you keep your water retention down as well. I'd run the AI through your whole cycle and PCT as well.

Another thing to consider is adding HCG. You could get away with 250mcg's twice a week. This will keep your nuts from atrophying and help with ease of recovery during your PCT.

*Nolva - Tamoxifen* is an antagonist of the estrogen receptor in breast tissue via its active metabolite, hydroxytamoxifen. I would have this on hand in case you start experiencing signs of gyno... but don't use it until you need to. Letro is another option if the gyno gets a little more out of hand.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would hold on to the Mast and just run the test man... if you have enough for 500mg per week I'd start around there.
> 
> AI's are aromatase inhibitors they keep the testosterone from converting to estrogen which is where a lot of your sides would come from. Inhibiting estrogen= optimum testostorone levels
> 
> ...


 

personally is a must for all my cycles

and ya try just test for your first run man and hold off on mast for a future run


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^  Yeah bro I run HCG with every cycle as well... I prefer easy recovery and the "safer than sorry" approach.

Another thing for the OP - Another reason for holding on to that Mast is that you won't really see the full benefits of the compound until you get you're BF down closer to the single digits.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would hold on to the Mast and just run the test man... if you have enough for 500mg per week I'd start around there.
> 
> AI's are aromatase inhibitors they keep the testosterone from converting to estrogen which is where a lot of your sides would come from. Inhibiting estrogen= optimum testostorone levels
> 
> ...



Ok, what is a good a AI to use? And Nolva as well, is there a brand? And what is PCT?
Where can I get an AI and Nolva? And what will happen to my nuts? If I run an AI through the whole cycle, do I still run it after my cycle?

So to re-iterate:
1) brand of AI and where to buy
2) nolva/letro and where to buy
3) HCG, what is it and where to buy
4) what does PCT mean
5) what are signs of gyno


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 14, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> Ok, what is a good a AI to use? And Nolva as well, is there a brand? And what is PCT?
> Where can I get an AI and Nolva? And what will happen to my nuts? If I run an AI through the whole cycle, do I still run it after my cycle?
> 
> So to re-iterate:
> ...


 
wow i hope youre joking man...you need to do a lot of research

adex would be your best bet for on cycle.
PCT=post cycle therapy
gyno...puffy nips or tendor are a few signs



for the rest you will not find the answers to on a forum


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aromasin is what I prefer for an AI as it doesn't have a rebound effect.... meaning you don't have to taper the dose to come off of it.  Arimidex is another great AI but does have the capability to have rebound effects when coming off... meaning, your body will try and recomp the suppression of estrogen and potentially overcomp for it.. giving you the sides you are trying to avoid.

Check the sponsors section for the nolva and letro, same with the HCG wich is an injectable.  The other two, nolva and letro are either pill or research chem orals.

PCT is Post Cycle Therapy -  Getting your natty test levels producing again.  Clomid is the  way to go for this.  Again, can find in the sponsor sects.

Signs of gyno vary, some get itchy, sensitive nipples, other develope small lumps of breast tissue under the nipple.  Trust me, you would know if you were developing signs... but unless your extremely prone to it the AI should keep everything cool and shouldn't have to worry about.


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Aromasin is what I prefer for an AI as it doesn't have a rebound effect.... meaning you don't have to taper the dose to come off of it.  Arimidex is another great AI but does have the capability to have rebound effects when coming off... meaning, your body will try and recomp the suppression of estrogen and potentially overcomp for it.. giving you the sides you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Check the sponsors section for the nolva and letro, same with the HCG wich is an injectable.  The other two, nolva and letro are either pill or research chem orals.
> 
> ...



And the aromasin I just take during the cycle and then stop taking it when I'm done.

What does HCG do?

And nolva/letro is for gyno.
What would clomin/clomid do/for

Just wanna make sure I know what everything is for. Thank you very much for the responses and all the info! Learned more from this one thread than anything else.
Also just got my copy of ANABOLICS 10th Ed. I'll be reading it ASAP!


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 14, 2011)

Clomid is for pct, to restore your natural testosterone production. There's a great sticky in the main section called "first cycle and pct". That will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Curlycat (Aug 15, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> hey everybody, i wanna do a cycle of masteron but have been reading up on it. i personally have a receding hair line and wanna keep what hair i have left. should i stay away from masteron or does anyone know what would be an effective but non-hair loss dosage?
> and any recommendations on what to stack masteron on with, or just leave it alone?
> i was thinking of a masteron/cypionate stack...
> 
> thanks for any info


 
Consider taking finasterade (Proscar/Propecia/Finpecia) 1mg per day. It stops the conversion of testosterone into DHT. 

DHT plays a pivotal role in hair loss. If you have the gene for it, male pattern baldness becomes evident as these molecules attach at the scalp, over-stimulate the hair follicles, and cause the root to die and the hair follicle to fall out. The hair root becomes unhealthy and unable to support the follicle. Finasterade should help prevent hair loss on top of your head and crown and if you are lucky should help with re-growth. It is less effective for hair loss at the front sides of your scalp. 

Stopping the conversion of T into DHT should leave you with more free testosterone. In men, approximately 5% of testosterone undergoes 5α-reduction to form the more potent androgen, DHT. 

Take note that DHT is an important hormone for getting ripped. DHT is an extremely potent non-aromatizing androgen. (Does not convert into Estrogen) It will not aromatize at any dosage whatsoever. Less estrogen means less fat, less water retention. It also means more strength and hard lean ripped muscle.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Svt Banshee said:


> Ok, what is a good a AI to use? And Nolva as well, is there a brand? And what is PCT?
> Where can I get an AI and Nolva? And what will happen to my nuts? If I run an AI through the whole cycle, do I still run it after my cycle?
> 
> So to re-iterate:
> ...


----------

